# Eye Eye Eye (CAUTION - graphic picture)



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

As kayak fishers we're less likely, I think, to cop this sort of injury than if we're in a boat with several others. Nevertheless, I've seen some very close calls in kayaks, especially when the hook pulls on a fighting fish when it's on the surface near the yak. This image, which I hadn't seen before, was sent to me attached to an email with the subject "Always wear sunglasses when fishing". If it makes one kayaker more aware of this danger this post is useful.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

ouch ouch ouch. my eye hurts looking at that.

here is a good reason not to:
fool around with fishing gear
fish drunk
swing fishing gear around
fish too close to others

and not only would that hurt from the hook alone, but the weight of the hook would add to that, in addition to the removal wounds, as well as the long heal time-in which that eye would most likely be taped over-giving you no depth perception (don't fish with that)
secondly, you would be a very bad example of how not to do it, you would be a medical example of foolishness and carelessness, and you would have to live with it a LONG time. worse would be if you did this to somebody-take all of the above, then imagine it ten times worse.
if this happens to you due to someone else, then all I can say is everyone would feel really sorry for you

just another good reason to be careful-safe fun is better than sitting in a hospital. safe fun is better than having to explain your injuries.
and remember, every stupid act that leads to a hospital trip started with the words "dude, hold my beer for a sec..."


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

why o why did I have to look at this?


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep - as you suggest Kev, sunglasses just may save an eye from a set of trebles! 
I must admit, I hadn't considered it - an important message for sure!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

what a crappy looking lure

Nick


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

anselmo said:


> what a crappy looking lure
> 
> Nick


just noticed that myself. what IS it? looks like a piece of folded brass bar.
doesn't look like any professional lure i've ever seen


----------



## MotorGuide (Jul 12, 2010)

Honestly, I can't stand to see this kind of pic. But always believe that accidents happen along with fishing. Kayak fishing is a way prone to accidents as you are in constant motion riding a kayak. Your fishing tools like your trolling motors, lures, hooks, etc. go with how quick you move while fishing.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen a video of a guy (a yank) with a treble in his chin! His 4 mates all tried various types of pliers (most of which were rusty junk) until finally, one of them produced a decent pair and cut the treble leaving the barb still in his chin. Never try and pull the barb out - that's what Doctors are for.
The important learning for me was to upgrade my pliers to a bigger, stronger pair that can cut wire / trebles. I have had many incidents where Tailor throw lures that have lodged in my cothing and worse still, have hooked my clothing while still attached to a thrashing fish. Always keep a good pair of pliers on deck, in easy reach and I always carry a piece of clean towel to stop bleeding.
Neil


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nasty


----------



## matt22 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very rarely do I wear glasses when casting lures / fly's, makes me think now that I should, could result with devastating effects... It's something we take for granted I guess, we are all so safety conscious when it comes to work these days, but then when it comes time to relax, like fishing, we don't see the potential for accidents like this to happen... Thanks for posting it up sunshiner, a good reminder to as all!!!

Matt


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

eww ewww ewww ewww ewww ewww

and yeh, crappy looking lure!


----------

